# Georgia Social Anxiety Group



## cc1991 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi everyone 

I know that Atlanta Peeps was established, but I wanted to piggy back off the group to outreach to members throughout Atlanta, like in Fulton and Dekalb County. Maybe even further, depending on the event.

These groups can meet to go out to eat (like at Panera Bread) or to do some fun activity (like the movies or going to a local park).

Also the meet up group can be two-four people, or even a larger group of 5-10 people. Anyone can bring someone along, whether they have SA or not, and can input their ideas for possible meetups or events.

Another element of the group is there can be exposure therapy. As a group we can go to places that cause anxiety and work through the event together  For me I know crowded malls have caused me a lot of anxiety in the past, but in a group I know it will feel less intense knowing there are others understanding what I feel.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd be interested. I live in Dekalb, though I'm willing to travel to Atlanta to go to that group also. If more people are interested in getting together, I'll definitely love to meet up!


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm around the Conyers area, but I can't say I'm reliably set in terms of transportation. I'd love to participate, though. I'll have better chances of being able to attend during the summer.


----------



## pukehappyness (Dec 5, 2012)

I live in dekalb and go to work in fulton! ill be down for anything. 

And if need be I can car pool people. 

Anyways, anyone going to party in the park?


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

let me know if you all decide to get together.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

pukehappyness said:


> I live in dekalb and go to work in fulton! ill be down for anything.
> 
> And if need be I can car pool people.
> 
> Anyways, anyone going to party in the park?


Which park are you referring to?


----------



## pukehappyness (Dec 5, 2012)

droen said:


> Which park are you referring to?


it was centennial this past weekend!


----------



## atlantan (May 22, 2013)

im from atlanta, female, 25, i really need practice meeting with people! message me if you want to meet somewhere or just practicing on the phone would be great too.


----------



## cj123 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm fine with traveling, doesn't have to be in Atlanta. I think exposure therapy would be a great idea!


----------



## jpierc23 (May 1, 2013)

I live in North GA, and would love to hang out with/talk to someone going
through the same social anxiety issues as myself. Reply, PM me, whatever!


----------



## cj123 (Nov 30, 2007)

I posted this in Atlanta Peeps as well:
Hey guys! Im back from vacation and ready to get groups going I would like an idea of what locations work best for people. For me, it doesn't really matter if groups are in the city or suburbs. Any location ideas?
Next meeting will be June 14th weeend. Let me know what days/times work best.

Also, I would like each person who attends this meeting to write down and bring 4 goals related to social anxiety: two goals for that week AND two goals for the whole summer.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey guys!! I am 18 and I am in fulton county. I will try and meet up


----------

